# Can you believe this!!!



## tropik23 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello community, well i have a little story to tell you. I bought 85 AA t-shirts and took them to this alterations place where they were going to charge me 45 USD to remove and sew seam back on right. Ok i actually thought that 45 was kind of a lot, but i said ok whatever is my first batch and will move on. one week later i come back and the guy was like ok they are ready, but i thought that it took a long time for this guy to fix the t-shirts. When i get there to his shop i noticed that he remove the labels and didnt have the courtesy or common sense to divide them by size or put a sticky note on it or something that says which size is which, of course i sort them out by size but when he remove the label the final product was a hole bunch t-shirts with no size on them. Not bad enough? When i got home i notice that this fool grab SCISSORS and CUT the labels instead of removing them, literally plain and simple he cut them so the rest of the label was inside the seam of the t-shirt. So i asked him why would he think that i would pay him 45 dollars to do something so stupid and besides if thats the case chances are i would do it my self. His answer was "well i think it looks better like that" Please any comments, sugestions or advice about what to do with this type of situations, what happen if he really mess up my t-shirts, can i sue him? thx as always in advance. I AM FURIOUS!! SARAS ALTERATIONS.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

You can take him to small claims court. He failed to perform the service to the specifications and charged you for a service he did not perform.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

We have also had very bad luck with alterations shops, so bad that we won't even use them anymore... We'd been quoted anywhere from 50 cents to $2.00 to rip the seam, remove the label, and restitch the seam (this was after we had already printed labels so sizing was not an issue). We had an alterations shop do it once maybe, but ultimately, we bought a used sewing machine and started doing it ourselves, which is quite time consuming. Many garment distributors offer this service for less money, and will insert custom woven labels also, so now we only offer relabel (ripping the seam and restitching) on garments where we can have the distributor do it, and we offer to cut out the label on everything else, shirts with tear away labels being a great alternative...


----------



## allgooddc (Jun 22, 2008)

Dan K said:


> We have also had very bad luck with alterations shops, so bad that we won't even use them anymore... We'd been quoted anywhere from 50 cents to $2.00 to rip the seam, remove the label, and restitch the seam (this was after we had already printed labels so sizing was not an issue). We had an alterations shop do it once maybe, but ultimately, we bought a used sewing machine and started doing it ourselves, which is quite time consuming. Many garment distributors offer this service for less money, and will insert custom woven labels also, so now we only offer relabel (ripping the seam and restitching) on garments where we can have the distributor do it, and we offer to cut out the label on everything else, shirts with tear away labels being a great alternative...


call independent apparel and ask them who they get to retag there sweats. thjey put me on to someone whos cheap. b slick when trying to get your info. dig dig dig riight


----------



## bladenhart (Jan 16, 2009)

next time get them to show u a sample of how it'll look like after its done and once ure satisfied with it(the sample) , proceed with the rest.
1 - rmbr to tell the person u want every piece to be done like the sample. (how its removed, treatments to be done, etc)
2 - draft a simple contract stating if its not like the given sample, you are to be compensated for X amount of $$. <rmbr to state and describe the task to be done>
3 - if ure still paranoid, take some pictures of the sample piece given. + try to include the tailor in the pic as well. (in case he says that the shirt wasnt given by him). <this isnt as hard as it sounds.. we have a camera phone these rite? ;D

Fred


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

bladenhart said:


> next time get them to show u a sample of how it'll look like after its done and once ure satisfied with it(the sample) , proceed with the rest.
> 1 - rmbr to tell the person u want every piece to be done like the sample. (how its removed, treatments to be done, etc)
> 2 - draft a simple contract stating if its not like the given sample, you are to be compensated for X amount of $$. <rmbr to state and describe the task to be done>
> 3 - if ure still paranoid, take some pictures of the sample piece given. + try to include the tailor in the pic as well. (in case he says that the shirt wasnt given by him). <this isnt as hard as it sounds.. we have a camera phone these rite? ;D
> ...


Fred that is excellent advice, to always try and get a sample, and have everything in writing.


----------



## bladenhart (Jan 16, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> Fred that is excellent advice, to always try and get a sample, and have everything in writing.


Thanks Bobbie! haha its the voice of a person whose been screwed too many times over. >.<


----------

